# Topics > Planning Summer RoadTrips >  San Fran to Yosemite and back - June 2012

## tlchilds

We will be traveling to SF in mid June, spending three days seeing the sites in SF and on the fourth day heading out to Yosemite.  We will have three nights in Yosemite, which I guess with travel is 2 1/2 days in the park.  From there the plan is to head back toward SF.  From the time we leave till we depart we have three day and we are trying to figure out the best way to spend them.  A friend who spent several years in the SF area insists we take a day and go to Monterey.  So if we do that, what is the best route from Yosemite to Monterey and what is worth seeing en route?  We like quirky stops, art in the park type things in addition to nature and the great outdoors.  Our kids are 13 & 15 so we try to mix in some small towns and occasional shops.

Any suggestions?

Also, I have seen several different routes posted in the forums over the years.  We are staying in Yosemite West, it looks like we need to go through Mariposa, is that correct?

Thanks,

----------


## Southwest Dave

I would consider heading from Yosemite to Cambria on the coast for the night and then drive up to Monterey via Big Sur on the spectacular coast Highway [CA1].  

You could go via Mariposa, or take CA120 through Groveland which is a bit quicker.

----------


## glc

If you are looking for the most efficient routes - from Yosemite to Cambria, go out the south entrance and take CA-41 to CA-46. 5+ hours. To Monterey, take CA-140 to Merced, then CA-59 to CA-152 to US-101 to CA-156 to CA-1.  4 to 5 hours.

----------


## tlchilds

Thank you both -

----------

